# ALS Challenge with horses



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I did my ALS Challenge yesterday on my horse, Snickers. Has anyone else used their horses?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hOLzuwtgSs


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Obviously you missed the one on FB (which I cannot share here) that ended in a face plant for the person doing it. Horse was not a fan, and since he was not the one challenged, I guess he resented being included in her foolishness. Glad yours went better than that one.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I saw that video, well it was a video that someone was reviewing, but the same video. The girl got doused in water then dirt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

In my personal and honest opinion, I find it stupid to do the ALS ice bucket challenge on your horse. 

This is why:






I'm glad your mare handled it well and it didn't go south.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah...I feel like that could very easily go wrong. 
Also living here in water deprived California where residents in the San Joaquin valley are going without tap water doing the ice bucket challenge isn't the best idea. 
Good cause though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

This did seem a little silly... I'll be doing the challenge today, with both feet planted firmly on the ground xD

Glad to hear it worked out ok for OP, though!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice of you to support what you feel is a good cause. Not a fan of doing this to a horse.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Snickers is well desensitized to things - the OP is not someone who would take risks with her horse or herself


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Indeed a well desensitized horse! I watched it several times and Snickers didn't even flinch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Warning, if you opt to do the ALS challenge on your horse and have a leather saddle, be sure to wet down the remainder of the saddle right away to avoid water stains.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I sure wouldn't do it on Alahna, especially with my saddle. Kudos to anyone that does though, aside from those who know they're horse is going to lose it.

I'll have to find the guy that hopped his horse in the truck bed, dumped water, and hopped back out..That was a great video.

Snickers didn't even flinch though, very impressive! I applaud you on a well desensitized horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

